# Trip to India 4 - Taj Mahal in Agra



## LaFoto'sSister (Feb 23, 2008)

I think this is the most famous sight of all of India, everybody knows the Taj Mahal in Agra, I think:

1.





First view of the mausoleum through the entrance gate

2.




A classic view (a bit cliché)

3.




Another very classic view (also quite cliché, but so what...)

4.




A slightly different perspective

5.




Over 2 million tourists a year visit the Taj Mahal 

6.




Workers continually maintain the monument - one of the new world wonders and a world heritage sight

7.




Inside photography was strongly prohibited


----------



## schumionbike (Feb 23, 2008)

I like number 6, great composition.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 23, 2008)

Another set of stunning shots. I don't care if those two you mentioned are 'cliche'  shots, they're gorgeous (especially the one with the building reflected in the water). And good eye for an interesting shot with #6. I wonder if they were just setting up the scaffolding, or do they just not work with any boards on 'em?


----------



## Rachelsne (Feb 23, 2008)

number 6 I think its great, Dont you ksut wish you were the only person there and there were no people in your shots, i alway finf myself thinking that when Im out, although I do like the first shot with the silhoetted tourusts


----------



## THORHAMMER (Feb 23, 2008)

all the taj shots are cool ! 
a little crooked, but still cool..!!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 23, 2008)

Thorhammer, my sister should actually be here to explain to you why the photos of Taj Mahal look "crooked", and how those outer towers were built ... all I can tell you is that I was very thorough about getting the line of the balustrade in line with the bottom border.


----------



## SpaceNut (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice photos. It's interesting to see pictures from other countries beside on TV. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KOrmechea (Feb 23, 2008)

:stun: It's a lot bigger than I ever thought.  Your images really show the scale of the place.  Nice job.


----------



## cpelsy2k1 (Feb 23, 2008)

Great photos. For some odd reason even though we've all seen pictures of this gorgeous wonder before yours give it a more "real" feeling. I think #5 is my favorate as when you're up that close we can really see the detail, i never knew any of that was there. Stunning!


----------



## domromer (Feb 23, 2008)

Cool pics, I'm jealous!


----------



## photographiti (Feb 23, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Thorhammer, my sister should actually be here to explain to you why the photos of Taj Mahal look "crooked", and how those outer towers were built ... all I can tell you is that I was very thorough about getting the line of the balustrade in line with the bottom border.



I am interested in hearing that explanation too. They are great shots, but I could not stop thinking about how parts looked straight and other parts not-so-straight. It's like looking at an optical illusion.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Feb 24, 2008)

dont get me wrong, I love the shots, but a few look like there going the same direction, (clockwise) so I was thinking they were slightly crooked, which is so easy to do, I do it myself ALL the time. !!


----------



## Wozza (Feb 24, 2008)

Perfect exposures. Great colours and great detail. 5 is a great sense of scale, but love the composition of 6.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 28, 2008)

Bumped upon my sister's request - else she does not know how to find her threads again.


----------



## elvat (Jun 27, 2013)

Many tourists choose to visit Agra on a whistle-stop day trip &#8211; made possible by the excellent train services from Delhi. However, Agra&#8217;s attractions are much more than can be seen in a day, and if you have the time you can enjoy several days&#8217; sightseeing with side trips to Fatehpur Sikri and Mathura. The best time to visit Agra is during the winter season between November and March when the weather is at its best. The city has a lively but chaotic chowk and plenty of places to stay and eat.


----------

